# please help my sick baby tree frog



## nene_88 (Jan 9, 2012)

* I bought baby red eyed tree frogs and i notice when i bought them one of them was very skinny! im really struggling to get him to eat ive had him a week and i think hes ate 4 pin head crickets since ive had him. when i woke up this morning he was laying on the bottem of the viv so ive now sepetated him from the one and put him in a little tub half on and half off a heat mat ive counted the crickets ive put in with him and also gave him a little soak in walm water. is there anythink else i can do? is there anythink i can do to get him to eat? 
*


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

They are notoriously difficult as babies,dont blame yourself too much.Red Eyes always look thin at the best of times.

Make sure that he does not get too warm on the heat mat,that will kill him.He must be tiny if he`s eatinng pinhead crickets.Is naughty for someone to sell them that young.

Apart from offereing more pinhead crickets or even fruitflies and keeping him warm and damp i dont think thast there is much more that you can do.
Good luck.


----------



## nene_88 (Jan 9, 2012)

hes about a 1-2 cm when hes stuck to the side of the viv i have put pin heads and seconds in there but he seems to prefur pinheads when he dose eat but atm hes just showin no intrest in eating at all 
i am gutted because i was bought 2 for a birthday prezzie and im really worried hes guna die and its not like i can even try forse feeding because hes so tiny it will just stress him out even more x


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I wouldn`t force feed him.Can you get any fruitflies locally?It may be worth a go.


----------



## nene_88 (Jan 9, 2012)

na i know some i spoke to who keeps exotics said to forse feed him n i was thinkin theres no :censor: way! ill have a look around for fruit flies but not seen them locally  but thank u ill have to have a look around or buy them online. just wish there was somik else i could do


----------



## nene_88 (Jan 9, 2012)

1cm baby red eyed tree frogs! SMALLEST EVER! 2012 - YouTube

this is them when i first received them u can see even in this one hes not a full bill of health


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Force feeding is a very last resort even for big frogs- their jawbones are very fragile and easily broken. I would never even try for one that small. As Colin said, fruitflies might be worth a go, but in the end it's going to be down to luck, I'm afraid- hope he recovers!


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

damn man, i hope all works out, i lost one of my baby red eyes last night:devil:
bought it when he was about 2 cm and he hadn't grown in a few months, dont think he was eating and he just kicked the bucket, so upsetting 
ive herd there notoriously easy to stress and can be a right pain when really tiny so dont feel to bad dude, all you can do is try your best buddy...
all the best of luck
chris

EDIT: just watched your vid, that exactly how big mine were when i got em, from a shop in drayton..
didnt think they could sell them that small??? damn them.


----------



## nene_88 (Jan 9, 2012)

i know iv been hearing from alot of people there not supost to sell them that small! there suppost to be atleast 4 - 6 mounths old ive heard giving them a bath in luke walm water and desolved honey helps? gives them the suger they need and gives them a burst of energy??

if anyone knows if theres any truth in this please let me know x

and thanks everyone for ur comments hes very skinny but still habging in there fingers crossed! xx


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

nene_88 said:


> i know iv been hearing from alot of people there not supost to sell them that small! there suppost to be atleast 4 - 6 mounths old ive heard giving them a bath in luke walm water and desolved honey helps? gives them the suger they need and gives them a burst of energy??
> 
> if anyone knows if theres any truth in this please let me know x
> 
> and thanks everyone for ur comments hes very skinny but still habging in there fingers crossed! xx


i know right, i swear mine was only a month or 2 tops!!
he looked fine yesterday morning then when i came back from work he was curling up and having spazams, not nice by any means, i hope this dont happen for you, its so heart breaking
ill keep an eye on the thread for any tips incase there's a next time:/
and to offer whatever support you require..
chris x


----------



## nene_88 (Jan 9, 2012)

aww im sorry for your loss were did u get him from? hope u went back to the place u got it hun 
i know the feeling it was horrible seeing my little guy all grey and curled up on the bottem of his viv 
he seemed to perk up alittle when i slightly walmed some water up for him n sat him in it but just checked him and hes like wide awake in the day i looked it up and the onlt logical explaination i can find is that hes hungry so hopfully he will eat tonight 
u can add me on facebook if u like (genine nene knight) as im not on here that much to be honist :lol2:xx


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

nene_88 said:


> aww im sorry for your loss were did u get him from? hope u went back to the place u got it hun
> i know the feeling it was horrible seeing my little guy all grey and curled up on the bottem of his viv
> he seemed to perk up alittle when i slightly walmed some water up for him n sat him in it but just checked him and hes like wide awake in the day i looked it up and the onlt logical explaination i can find is that hes hungry so hopfully he will eat tonight
> u can add me on facebook if u like (genine nene knight) as im not on here that much to be honist :lol2:xx


yea it was well distressing tbh
thats why i hope so bad you dont have to go throu what i did..
i got it from a shop in drayton on the way to EMSWORTH, if you get me.. well annoying we cant name shops in these circumstances..
glad yours is looking better now thou:2thumb: and i dont have facebook, i despise it lol, this is as close as i get to all that internet stuff lol..
a 22 y/o dude and i hate comps, whats going on lol... def let me know the outcome thou, my fingers will be crossed for you all night mate:thumb: xx


----------



## nene_88 (Jan 9, 2012)

oh i know i got mine from a shop in bedford t b f i dont blame the shop hes a good guy its the suppliers fault hes not going to use them anymore which is good
i know i think i will attchally break down if he dies ppl might think thats sad but im a chick im aloud lmao
it just sucks really espech as i was bought him for a birthday prezzie 
i have a sub adult already so they though thed buy me two more 
i was gunna start breeding in a years time but after all this i dont think im gunna 
anyways ill post tomorrow how he is ive just added u as a friend on here btw :Na_Na_Na_Na:x
fingers crossed 4 tonight xx


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

nene_88 said:


> oh i know i got mine from a shop in bedford t b f i dont blame the shop hes a good guy its the suppliers fault hes not going to use them anymore which is good
> i know i think i will attchally break down if he dies ppl might think thats sad but im a chick im aloud lmao
> it just sucks really espech as i was bought him for a birthday prezzie
> i have a sub adult already so they though thed buy me two more
> ...


i didnt get a friends request so i sent you one, u might of added me to your contacts and not friends lol...
and i wouldn't blame you at all for breaking down if it passes, i almost cried last night, nothing to be ashamed of aye..
the peeps at this rep shop used to be good to, especially paul, but then again the other day they told my mate freddy that a 3x1x1 fish tank is enough for a CWD for life:2wallbang::blowup:
anyways i best do some work LMAO speak soon mate xx
oh and more than just fingers crossed: victory: xx


----------

